# Egg but no pigeon



## angela (Apr 3, 2001)

I have many feral (I guess) pigeons on my farm. Today I found an egg in my hay barn on the ground in a pile of loose hay. Could not see a nest anywhere, and it will get broke on the floor so I've moved it inside the house. It was laid sometime in the night. How can I incubate the egg, is there certain temperature it needs to be kept at. I thought getting this egg to hatch and raise the baby might be a good project for my kids, what do you think?


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

Angela,
I would leave it exactly where I found it. Most likely, you'll find another egg withing a day or two. Look around carefully. Maybe the pigeon wanted this to be her nesting place. About incubating, I'm sure you can do that but it's REALLY a hard and delicate matter. Whatever you choose to do, let all of us know. 

Ludus


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

but what if something happens to it when it is on the floor or what if the mom neglected it 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Angela:

It is possible to hold pigeon eggs up to a week, and then give them back to the pigeons to set. 

But Ludus may well be right! Is this right on the floor? Unless it is impractical, maybe you should put it back--or very close to its original position.

Pigeons are wonderful creatures but their nests won't win any design awards! You may not have recognized it amidst the hay. 

Pigeons virtually always lay two eggs, about two days apart. They don't set the eggs until the second one comes along. At this time, the egg temperature is reset and the life cycle begins. After about 17-days, the chicks are then born about a day apart.

It is likely possible to artificially incubate the egg. And yes, you can wean a baby squab. But think about this. With two parents (male pigeons lactate too), the baby will double its weight in 2-days! Nobody is better qualified than mom & dad.

Still, we have many members that have weaned a squabbie and all treasure the experience!

Lets see if we can get Marian's attention.

Menwhile, keep the egg still, on its "side", at room temperature, and dry.

Marian?

--Ray


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

last year, one of my hens laid 2 eggs on the floor OUTSIDE of the aviary. All was well, and the eggs hatched. about a week later, i went out back to see a damned old cat sleeping it off on top of the aviary, and, of course, the two babies were gone. cats are a real problem here, and the county animal control wont do much except loan you a live trap to catch the felonious felines. and then, you will be lucky if they pick up the trap (with cat inside) within a week.


----------



## angela (Apr 3, 2001)

Thanks for all the response, Im sure it was very likely a nest but leaving where it was is impossible, if it didnt get crushed under foot, one of the animals would get it, I just happened to see it first. I will keep an eye out for the other egg, but we will try to artificially incubate it and see what happens. Still unsure of temperature to keep the egg room temperature? What temp exactly is that?


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

you could poison the cats but that would not be nice though are they wild if they are pets give them away or take them to a animal shelter or you could shoot the cats (i would not do that) 

------------------
luke


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

You want your temperature to be at 99.5 and it will take seventeen days add water to your incubater And good luck Walt


----------



## angela (Apr 3, 2001)

Thank you Walt, luckily my incubator came with instructions.

Mom pigeon did lay another egg, but she laid it in the back of the barn where I could close a door so the egg would not be bothered. We already began incubating the first egg so I did not give it back, we are going to monitor the two eggs and babies hopefully? 

Ray, I would be interested in hearing of your humane ways to rid my home of the pigeons, or getting them to move to another spot on the property, they are very messy my backyard looks like Central Park. I dont mine them I just dont like their poop on my cars and patio furnature.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Angela:

You've got to keep us posted! Please!

I'm still gathering information on humane deterrents. Bernie hates it when we play chess! But I suppose that's not practical. Stand by...

--Ray

PS. email me at [email protected] I have instructions for feeding a baby pigeon and a copy of Carl's (aka bigbird's) story, so you'll know what to expect!

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 04-08-2001).]


----------



## angela (Apr 3, 2001)

I'm not sure if my egg is fertile, I candled both my egg and the one the feral mom is sitting on and they look the same. There is a small yellow mass at one end. What should I be looking for?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

You should be looking for a dark area, an indication of a new forming squab. Give it at least 5 or 6 days before trying this method.
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Angela:

It's a good idea to turn the eggs (always on their side) 2X per day. Usually the pigeons do this.

When you "candle", at 5+ days, you may see (if the light is bright) red veins leading to a dark mass as Carl describes.

Are you up to speed on feeding squabbies?

I've got cigars waiting!









--Ray


----------



## angela (Apr 3, 2001)

We've been faithfully turning 2x, Im 99% sure that the egg is not fertile, but we will continue to incubate until the due date just in case. We are monitoring the barn egg also and I candled it but I think its not fertile either. We'll let you know.


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

Keep up the good work Angela. We are ALL 100% behind you!!! =)


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Give it 20+ days to be sure, and then candle with a bright enough light to confirm the light is passing through the egg and there's 
no squabbie inside.

The reason? As I said, one can "hold" eggs up to a week or so. And it's possible the egg was in "holding status" on the barn floor.

Pigeons virtually always lay two eggs. It's possible both eggs were in holding status for a day or two--I'm not that sure of the timing here.

I'd love to see you succeed.

All my hopes.

--Ray


----------



## angela (Apr 3, 2001)

Ray,

Just in case you see this before your email, we found a baby pigeon (I think) on the ground under my truck this morning, looks like it fell out of a nest but the one of the dogs must have picked it up and moved it because it was far from any nests that I can see and the poor thing has a few minor puncture wounds to his head. He must be a couple of days old, He is already very big, bigger than a tennis ball. We have him in a basket inside, there is a lot of pigeon activity outside today, as I said we have many feral pigeons. I can see two nests, but not whats in them. Please see your email and reply with advice so we can keep this little guy alive.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Sorry for the delay--I'm swamped lately!

Your email contains information on feeding and nutrition, plus two member stories: "Lucky in Love", by Carl and "Dinky", by Terri. The stories feature alternative weaning methods and give a fine overview of what to expect and how to proceed. Both stories are wonderful reading!

--Ray


----------

